# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > Pegasus Touch Laser SLA Printer Forum >  If you want to order a Pegasus Touch

## MadMikeMitchell

Now that KS is complete, if you want to order one, you can now go to http://fsl3d.com/

----------


## pontanfee

Thanks for sharing
หนังxไทย

----------

